# Cup Holders for Mk IV Jetta



## iEvan (Jan 3, 2006)

A rather simple question here.... I have a 2000 Jetta that has pop-out cup holder with two flimsy arms. Both springs that provide the tension for the two arms have broken and I am looking at replacing it altogether. I was in a friend's 2002 Jetta TDI and she had fantastic cup holders that folded out with a nice tractionized ledge and were very solid looking. Is this an after market or factory option? Are all VW cup holders for MK IV the same dimension, and therefor I could just install a newer one?
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Clods-GTI (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Cup Holders for Mk IV Jetta (iEvan)*

they changed the cupholder design in 01' The newer claw style will not fit in 99 and 00 cars. They need to be modified.


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

And beleive me, it's as sturdy as you think.


----------



## iEvan (Jan 3, 2006)

Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## 01gtisilv (Mar 14, 2008)

It is kind of pricey but ECS sells a kit that allows you to put the new cup holders in the older cars.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=1.8T
You can switch to the new console as well. Here's a link for that:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...nt=10


_Modified by 01gtisilv at 9:20 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

I screwed that reply up. Meant to say it's NOT as sturdy as it looks. I don't trust it, 'cause if it breaks you get your radio and HVAC controls wet.


----------

